# Where do you think this is leading? (diet advice needed)



## Rusty_cooley702 (Jul 11, 2007)

my mom keeps tellling me that my daily regimen is going to lead to an eating disorder or something but it doesnt seem too bad to mr

so what do you think of my daily regimen

1 meal a day which consists
of veggies and rice no snacks in between and water

I also excercise everday until i sweat and then i rest and go back to excersising


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 11, 2007)

Eating one meal, you'll never be able to loose weight, because of your metabolism slowing down due to food not being obtained often enough for the body. (Your blood will only carry enough food for four hours.) Eat three (or more) times a day, in small meals. If you insist on a vegan diet, be sure to get a variety, since otherwise, you will be severly lacking in some minerals and vitamins.


----------



## Rusty_cooley702 (Jul 11, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Eating one meal, you'll never be able to loose weight, because of your metabolism slowing down due to food not being obtained often enough for the body. (Your blood will only carry enough food for four hours.) Eat three (or more) times a day, in small meals. If you insist on a vegan diet, be sure to get a variety, since otherwise, you will be severly lacking in some minerals and vitamins.



shit i didnt know about that i thought it was helping me lose weight faster

i want to lose weight fast but im only 14 and i cant take those metabolo pills yet


----------



## Papa Shank (Jul 11, 2007)

You will lose weight, but it will only be muscle and water weight, at 14 all you need to do is eat a fair amount of food and exercise to grow. Don't even consider losing bodyfat at the minute because you'll put on minimal fat as long as you exercise, make your goal muscle gains and cardio vascular health so that means weight training followed up with some cardio 3-4 days a week.

And incase you are curious etc, the only 'supplements' you will benefit from will be a multi-vitamin, whey protein and plenty of water intake throughout the day. Anything else is just luxury or foolhardy at your age.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 11, 2007)

If you don't give a shit about muscle mass is it still important to do weight training?


----------



## Rusty_cooley702 (Jul 12, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> If you don't give a shit about muscle mass is it still important to do weight training?



well im not an expert but i think if you dont give a shit about muscle mass (i dont give a shit aout it either )
i thunk pus ups will be bette but IDKim no expert (as youve probably already guessed


----------



## Papa Shank (Jul 12, 2007)

Uh, if you don't care about muscle mass then what's the look you're going for? Skin'n'bones? You're 14, I'm assuming you're not obese so all you need to do is eat cleanly (no junk food), eat big (500-750kcal over your RMR/BMR), lift heavy (3x3, 5x5, 5x8), lift compound (deadlift, squat, row, bench) and get good sleep (8 hours).

Seriously, there's little point in looking soley at losing bodyfat unless you've got a decent amount of muscle on you already. Even if you're obese there would be more to gain from "bulking" in the long term than there would from "cutting".


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm 23, and I have a bit of extra padding. I'm not going for a look, except "not fat".


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 12, 2007)

Eat good food, exercise a lot...


 


Or... 



















































You'll end like me ...


----------



## tehk (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't think I'm gonna bother with this one. Probably won't listen anyways, because he does give a shit about muscle mass and he seems content with daily "regime" of 1 meal a day.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 12, 2007)

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> Eat good food, exercise a lot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, I've seen a picture of you. That isn't anything! 

Just take me for example.  (For your convenience, no pictures will be included.)


----------



## Drew (Jul 13, 2007)

Rusty_cooley702 said:


> i want to lose weight fast but im only 14 and i cant take those metabolo pills yet



How tall are you and how much do you weigh?

Honestly, there's NO medical situation short of a life-threatening obesity problem I can think of where it'd be anything other than a VERY bad idea for a 14-year-old to be taking diet pills. Don't even toy with that idea, because to put it bluntly it's fucking retarded. 

I'd also argue that if your idea of a healthy diet is one meal a day composed of rice and veggies, you may already have an eating disorder. 

You're 14- you're a kid, you're still growing. Fruits and vegetables are an important part of your diet, but so is protien, which you are almost totally devoid of. If you want to eat vegetarian, that's cool, but start adding protien rich foods to your diet such as beans (kidney, refried, chick peas, baked, whatever) and nuts (peanuts, hazelnuts, peanut butter) so your body is still getting enough protien to build the muscle you're going to need to continue to grow. Likewise, your diet includes no dairy - again, unless you're clinically obese, there's no reason I can think of why a 14-year-old guy can't drink whole milk, or at LEAST 1 or 2%. Likewise, add cheese or yogurt or something to your diet, because you're at an age where you really do need a lot of the calcium that a dairy-inclusive diet gives - you're still growing, you need it for bone mass. 

But, this is all pretty superficial. The basic fact is that if you're 14, you're still developing, and it's frankly kind of dangerous to artificially constrict the flow of nutrients into your body. Eating healthy is one thing - an extreme diet like this is another. If you DO think that you have a weight problem, then consult with a doctor, and follow his nutritional advice. Jumping blindly into somehting like this is dangerous. 

also, you may need to rethink your idea of exersize - the point is not to break a sweat then stop, but to keep an elevated heart rate for a sustained period of time.


----------



## oompa (Jul 13, 2007)

here are some loose and easy guidelines that are safe and sound:

eat more dude. 3 meals a day. think of food in three groups, meat, carbo's and veggies. make a meal consist of roughly 1/3 of each. eating less gives a temporary effect and its not healthy. keep staying out of -any- snack inbetween. no minths, no fruit, nothing.

exercise is much more important. dont exercise every day, tops every second day. for losing weight, involve your entire body. running/jogging, climbing, stuff like that. the point is to have a training sched that you could keep up forever. not one that you can manage do follow for 4 weeks after wich you have to start slacking. its much more effective to stay on sched, exercise regularly.

the reason it is ok to eat most stuff except that wich is clearly rich in fat or sugar, is that the exercise part is more important and if you want to exercise alot you need alot of energy, right? =) the point of no snacking (water is ok), is because a snack tricks your stomach into "thinking it is goin to get fed", and it starts working, we want it to "know" when it gets fed, so that it can pick up nutritions etc more efficient.

same goes with exercise. regularly = important. this requires the above part, regular nutrition intake and proteines, carbos and vitamins. one does not work well without the other. dont worry about milk. just stay out of the worst calorie bombs, like cream or excessive butter etc.

also: make sure to look after your motivation! this is often a big problem. things go well for a month or three, then it no fun. the reason is often the desire to see fast results, wich prevents you from maintaining a routine for a exetended period of time. dont start out too hard. the only way to defeat your weightproblem is to outlast it. assuming you have infinite patience and discipline, you have a 100% chance in doin this mate.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jul 13, 2007)

eat more. now.


----------



## Drew (Jul 16, 2007)

oompa said:


> here are some loose and easy guidelines that are safe and sound:
> 
> eat more dude. 3 meals a day. think of food in three groups, meat, carbo's and veggies. make a meal consist of roughly 1/3 of each. eating less gives a temporary effect and its not healthy. keep staying out of -any- snack inbetween. no minths, no fruit, nothing.
> 
> ...



Some of that's a bit iffy, dude - your body's metabilism drops 4 hours after you consume something, so you're better off eating smaller meals with light healthy snacks in between than you are with three square meals and not a bite. Besides, sometimes you need the occasional breath mint.  

Likewise, I can't see how excersizing every other day can possibly be better for you than a daily workout - for sustainability reasons there's a lot to be saiid for scheduling hard workout days and recovery days, but you won't find a single professional caliber athlete who follows a training schedule where he or she alternates workouts with days off- my brother may take a rest day after a particularly strenuous race, true, but his workout schedule intersperses hard conditioning rides with long, slow "recovery" rides where he just gets out and spins for a few hours.


----------



## ElRay (Jul 16, 2007)

Rusty_cooley702 said:


> well im not an expert but i think if you dont give a shit about muscle mass (i dont give a shit aout it either)


You should. Only muscles burn fat. Loss of muscle mass = fewer calories burned == tougher to lose fat.

Back to the meal plan:
It's pretty much impossible to get your daily nutritional requirements in less than 1200 calories.
Meals high in protein keep your basal metabolism rate higher for longer than carb-loaded meals.
Infrequent meals will slow your basal metabolism rate (making it harder to burn fat)
Infrequent meals will push your body to store what ever carbs it can get it hands on (you can actually increase your body fat %)
Four to five smaller meals will keep your hunger-related hormones at an even keel and your body will stay out of a starvation-like storage mode.
Don't go no-carb, because fat is most easily burned with carbs.


Ray


----------



## Papa Shank (Jul 16, 2007)

There's definitely something to be said for working out ~5 out of 7 days, for upto ~36 hours after strenuous exercise your body is primed to feed carbs into muscle so make the most of this and at least workout 4 out of 7 days of the week. Even if you just have 3 weight sessions and 1 or 2 decent cardio sessions you'll be sustaining a more (muscle) anabolic environment and if you're smart with your diet you can limit fat gain on bulking phases.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 16, 2007)

ElRay said:


> You should. Only muscles burn fat. Loss of muscle mass = fewer calories burned == tougher to lose fat.
> 
> Ray



This is what I wanted to know. So, bulking up and then doing cardio is the way to go? Basically, if I were to start going to the gym, it would probably 3-4 days a week and I would be doing all cardio (treadmill, exercise bike, etc). So it would be worth while to instead work on getting more muscle (which I am severely lacking) and then slimming the fat off me instead? I don't want to be buff or anything, I just want to be in shape, and not chubby.


----------



## darren (Jul 16, 2007)

What are you trying to achieve through your "regimen" and why?


----------



## Rusty_cooley702 (Jul 16, 2007)

Drew said:


> How tall are you and how much do you weigh?
> 
> Honestly, there's NO medical situation short of a life-threatening obesity problem I can think of where it'd be anything other than a VERY bad idea for a 14-year-old to be taking diet pills. Don't even toy with that idea, because to put it bluntly it's fucking retarded.
> 
> ...






well im 6 ft 1in exactly
i have no idea how much i weigh i think around 240 (but I dont look like a ballon yet you know)

ill try to excercise like that
is weight lifting a good idea to develop muscle mas?



darren said:


> What are you trying to achieve through your "regimen" and why?



im trying to acheive a slim slender look

i want to acheive it so i can have more confidence in my self
ive had self esteem problems since the 6th grade (im currently going to the 9th)



Papa Shank said:


> There's definitely something to be said for working out ~5 out of 7 days, for upto ~36 hours after strenuous exercise your body is primed to feed carbs into muscle so make the most of this and at least workout 4 out of 7 days of the week. Even if you just have 3 weight sessions and 1 or 2 decent cardio sessions you'll be sustaining a more (muscle) anabolic environment and if you're smart with your diet you can limit fat gain on bulking phases.



is 7 days unhealthy??
ive always wondered that because a lot of ppl only wrk out like3-5 days a week??
and thanks for ur answer



oompa said:


> here are some loose and easy guidelines that are safe and sound:
> 
> eat more dude. 3 meals a day. think of food in three groups, meat, carbo's and veggies. make a meal consist of roughly 1/3 of each. eating less gives a temporary effect and its not healthy. keep staying out of -any- snack inbetween. no minths, no fruit, nothing.
> 
> ...



would it be a bad idea to eat like some junk food???
would this completely ruin my chances of weight loss 
my mom says it wont if I do it in moderation but i dont know wether to believe her or not



ElRay said:


> You should. Only muscles burn fat. Loss of muscle mass = fewer calories burned == tougher to lose fat.
> 
> Ray



i thought muscle only helped you like lift heavier stuff


----------



## ElRay (Jul 16, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> This is what I wanted to know. So, bulking up and then doing cardio is the way to go?


You really have to do both. The calories you burn while exercising are trivial. If you assume what you burn is 100% fat (unlikely, most folks don't start burning mostly fat until after 45 mins of exercise), 200 kcal (the big-C food calorie) only about 20 grams. You'll lose most of your weight just existing.

The benefits of the exercise is that your basal metabolism stays higher (you burn more doing nothing), you're less likely to have excess carbs sitting around to be stored as fat and if you're exercising for longer durations (45 mins +), your body will start burning fat sooner.

Since the vast majority of fat burning takes place when not exercising, the more muscle mass you have, the more you'll burn. Plus, it takes energy to build/repair muscle, so you'll burn more doing nothing again.

Another "freebie" is to drink a lot of ice water. Your body will have to expend energy to warm it to body temperature. Plus you get exercise fidgetting trying to finish what you're in the middle of before you head off to the bathroom. 

Ray


----------



## Drew (Jul 16, 2007)

First off, if you're trying to build self-confidence by external factors, you're going about it wrong. Self confidence needs to be because you believe in YOURSELF, not you believe others will find you attractive, etc. So, if this whole diet thing is an attempt to build self-confidence, then I'd say fuck it, it's counterproductive. 

The reason most people only work out 3-5 days a week is that most people are not 14 and don't have time. I work late a lot, generally go out with my friends drinking weekend nights, and stay in and hang out with my roommates on Sunday and do laundry and shit. I'm currently out of commision thanks to mono, but on a good week I'll make it out on my bike once or twice during the week nights, and again at least once on the weekend. I'd do more if I could. The only thing you have to worry about is overdoing it and hurting your tendons and muscles and joints. If you're on a healthy workout regime where you're working within your physical limits and giving yourself "recovery" days where you're working out but not pushing hard and more stretching your muscles than anything, you'll do just fine. 

Junk food is absolute shit. It's bad for you in every concievable way- empty calories, little nutritional benefit, full of preservatives and processing chemicals, etc. The problem is, a lot of it tastes good. I grew up relatively junk-foood-free, so if I have more than small amounts of junk food or fast food, I feel physically ill. That doesn't stop the occasional KFC or Taco Bell craving, but the thing here is moderation - don't eat very much of it. Instead, look for snacks that are good for you that you also really enjoy - I'd rather have fresh fruit, maybe a peach or some cherries, than a bag of chips or candy (though, again, I'm a sucker for swedish fish). you won't, like, turn into a potato chip and die if you on occasion have some junk food, but if it's more than a small fraction of your nutritional intake, then you've got problems. 

Let's go about this from a different tangent - we know what your current diet is. Before you decided to go on a diet, what did you mainly eat? Walk us through a normal day - breakfast, lunch, dinner, all snacks and drinks with, between, and after meals, etc.


----------



## El Caco (Jul 16, 2007)

First on the topic of food.

Your Mum is correct.

Simply put if you keep eating the way you are you will damage your body and suffer long term medical effects.

Your body needs energy and vitamins and minerals to function correctly when you are training these need to be increased.

You need to eat smaller portions more often to increase your metabolism, when you starve yourself your metabolism will slow down and you will not burn fat, but you will do tissue damage. You also cannot burn fat without the required vitamins and minerals.

You need to eat healthy more often and you will need to take vitamin supplements, also drink plenty of water.

Training.

Most people train ineffectively.

More is not better. Effective training is.

Weight training is the most effective for weight loss.

For weight loss you need to train with heavy weight and not let your heart rate drop for the session, that means no rest time in between sets, you do this with supersets, only do weights every second day, start with an intense 5-10 minute cardio workout, 2 mins medium pace then go as hard as you can as long as you can then slow down to medium until you recover then go as hard as you can continue that process, on your off day you can do this cardio for 15- 20 minutes but no more.

Now the most important part. 

REST

When you train you are actually damaging muscle tissue, when you rest your body repairs itself (but only if your diet is sufficient), during this recovery period your body needs energy, so you will actually burn fat while you are resting.

If you eat often enough to keep your metabolism high, your body will continue to burn fat during your recovery period after your training session, however if you go do something silly, like more exercise, you have interrupted this process for no gain.

If you keep eating and training the way you are at the moment, do not expect to live long enough to go through a mid life crisis, expect to be living with limited capacity in the not too distant future and also expect to gain weight not lose it (yeah you will lose weight in the short term, but you will get it back and then some).

Good luck,
Steve.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 16, 2007)

Hmmm...I'm comfortable just running and shit to exercise, but weight training would be something altogether different. I've never done it, so I'd be afraid of hurting myself


----------



## Rusty_cooley702 (Jul 16, 2007)

Drew said:


> First off, if you're trying to build self-confidence by external factors, you're going about it wrong. Self confidence needs to be because you believe in YOURSELF, not you believe others will find you attractive, etc. So, if this whole diet thing is an attempt to build self-confidence, then I'd say fuck it, it's counterproductive.
> 
> The reason most people only work out 3-5 days a week is that most people are not 14 and don't have time. I work late a lot, generally go out with my friends drinking weekend nights, and stay in and hang out with my roommates on Sunday and do laundry and shit. I'm currently out of commision thanks to mono, but on a good week I'll make it out on my bike once or twice during the week nights, and again at least once on the weekend. I'd do more if I could. The only thing you have to worry about is overdoing it and hurting your tendons and muscles and joints. If you're on a healthy workout regime where you're working within your physical limits and giving yourself "recovery" days where you're working out but not pushing hard and more stretching your muscles than anything, you'll do just fine.
> 
> ...



breakfeast_never ate it i havent eaten brkfeast since 6th grd
lunch nvr ate it
dinner-some chicken with like kool aid
i used to eat a lot of snacks i started gaining weight around 5th grd i think
i got taller and dont look as fat as i did in 5th grd
most of my drinks were like kool aid or mabe orange juice
i couldnt resist hot cheetos and those lemon flavored lays chips
iu sed to get an extra burger when i used to go to mc donalds and during summer break i never excercised
i think that the reason i got fat

im trying to eat more 
but when i eat anyhing i feel like a little guilty



Firedragon said:


> First on the topic of food.
> 
> Your Mum is correct.
> 
> ...



when i started this i was very dizzy everytime i stood up i was gonna fal and my vision was a little blurry i guess thtas why i couldnt handle a lot of excercise


----------



## El Caco (Jul 16, 2007)

Rusty_cooley702 said:


> when i started this i was very dizzy everytime i stood up i was gonna fal and my vision was a little blurry i guess thtas why i couldnt handle a lot of excercise



 

I have developed a special program for you.

Stand up until you feel dizzy, then sit down.
Now pick up a stubbie full of water (if its too heavy try a shot glass)
By now you should be ready to stand up again
Do this until you lose your vision then rest for two days
In a few weeks you should be able to walk to the toilet and up the weight to a longneck.


----------



## Jason (Jul 16, 2007)

You wanna lose weight? EAT MORE! All your doing by eating less is making yourself fatter. You actually burning MUSCLE not fat. Trust me


----------



## darren (Jul 17, 2007)

Not to discount any of the advice you've been getting in this thread so far, but if you are looking to start ANY diet/exercise program, the very first thing you need to do is go see your family doctor and explain what you hope to achieve. Your doctor will be able to give advice on how to get there safely and effectively.

But let me just say this:

YOU ARE 14. You should NOT be engaging in any drastic diet or training programs at that age, because your'e right in the middle of your body's biggest cycle of growth and development. You need to let your body do what it needs to do at the right pace. 

Your BEST course of action is to: 1) cut out all the chips and sugary drinks... yes, even too much fruit juice can saturate your body with too much sugar; 2) eat at least three balanced, nutritious meals every day, and don't be afraid of a couple of healthy snacks... moderation is the key; and 3) get regular exercise... it doesn't have to be a strenuous workout, especially at your age... walk places instead of taking the bus (or getting a ride) or take your bike... go for a swim... just get off your ass, turn off the TV (or the computer, or the PS3 or the XBox) and get outside. If you got dizzy when you started working out, it was because you were not giving your body the fuel it needed. 

I cannot stress how important it is for your physical and mental development to eat breakfast and lunch. Your brain needs fuel in order to effectively learn. The *number one* determining factor in a kid's success in school is getting proper nutrition. If you're starving yourself, your brain will not learn or retain effectively.

From the sounds of things, you already have concerns with your body image and have developed guilt issues around food. That sounds to me like the beginning of an eating disorder, and you should see your doctor ASAP to address the issues that are causing you concern. Once you get on a HEALTHY path with your diet (and by "diet" i mean your healthy food intake, not your crash starvation) and exercise program, you will feel INFINITELY better than you do now.


----------



## tehk (Jul 17, 2007)

A lot of the guys have provided with thought out responses, and yet you still don't seem to show much initiative into putting those suggestions into action.

You should definitely be concerned about muscle mass - especially since you're a male (in fact, everyone should be concerned about muscle mass.. I don't know why some people aren't). When you cut down, muscle mass is what gives your body shape. If you have very little, you'll look like a stick, plain a simple. Plus, since you're overweight at the moment, once you shrink down, you'll be a stick with flabby loose skin because there's no mass to stretch it out. Yea... not so nice is it.






Just something I found in google. This guy looks rather slim in the first picture, and in the second picture he has a more healthy looking physique. This is thanks to muscle mass.





I'm not accusing you have believing this, but, some people think that if they weight lift for a month or so, they'll look like this. Which is one of the most ridiculous things ever - next to "I gotta put on fat, then convert that fat to muscle".

There are literally millions of diet/exercise routines out there, but they are hidden behind things like "Hip Hop Abs" or "6 Second Abs" or whatever they have nowadays. Getting the body you want WON'T be easy - especially in the condition you are in now. Getting the body you want WILL involve hard work and exercise. The bottom line is, do you want it bad enough to do it?

If so, I suggest you do your research. Not just on diet/exercise, but on nutrition and the science behind building muscle - just so you have a better idea of what you're doing. 

P.S. Jay Cutler vs. Ronnie Coleman for Olympia 07', lol. I really hate how the "top" bodybuilders are so massive nowadays. They had a good size in the late 70's early 80's. Granted... they were still massive, but these guys are taking over the edge and over again.


----------



## Papa Shank (Jul 17, 2007)

Rusty_cooley702 said:


> breakfeast_never ate it i havent eaten brkfeast since 6th grd
> lunch nvr ate it
> dinner-some chicken with like kool aid
> i used to eat a lot of snacks i started gaining weight around 5th grd i think
> ...



You've got issues mate, being afraid to eat because you feel guilty? Says to me that at some point or over a length of time the idea of being lean was 'driven home' and now it's stuck in your head. One way to get over it is to self-educate on body composition, diet (by diet I mean nutrient intake and timing, not some bullshit "don't eat anything" fad "diet") and exercise regimes.

As a side note you're getting dizzy spells, this is down to low blood sugar and if you continue to carb starve then you'll be in trouble health wise as carbohydrates do more than feed muscle and bodyfat. If for any reason I think for the sake of your overall health you should just eat 4 balanced meals a day (breakfast, lunch, dinner and supper) with fruit and/or nuts and/or vegetables in between if you feel hungry. That with an exercise regime (e.g. 4 days weightlifting w/2 days cardio) will help you overall.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 17, 2007)

tehk said:


> You should definitely be concerned about muscle mass - especially since you're a male (in fact, everyone should be concerned about muscle mass.. I don't know why some people aren't). When you cut down, muscle mass is what gives your body shape. If you have very little, you'll look like a stick, plain a simple. Plus, since you're overweight at the moment, once you shrink down, you'll be a stick with flabby loose skin because there's no mass to stretch it out. Yea... not so nice is it.




Well, I'm not concerned about muscle mass because I don't care if I have definition or if I'm just skin and bones...I just don't want to be fat  I just decided to jump in this thread because I was wondering about what some of you guys were saying. I'm not overweight by any means, I'm 5 foot 8 or 9 and 160 pounds, but it's not muscle and I have a bit of a gut from when I quit smoking. I'm back smoking again so it's getting a bit better, not that that's a good thing


----------



## Drew (Jul 17, 2007)

Rusty_cooley702 said:


> breakfeast_never ate it i havent eaten brkfeast since 6th grd
> lunch nvr ate it
> dinner-some chicken with like kool aid
> i used to eat a lot of snacks i started gaining weight around 5th grd i think
> ...



1.) Listen to Darren. See a doctor if this is a big deal for you. 

2.) The fact you started to gain weight right about the time you stopped eating breakfast is, I'm sure, no coincidence. Your body NEEDS breakfast - it provides you energy to get through the day, and kick-starts your metabolism. Even a light breakfast - a lot of the time, I'll grab an english muffin and peanut butter, carbs and protien - is better than nothing. ditto on lunch, starving yourself isn't healthy. Moderate, balanced meals to keep your energy levels up and your metabolism running are. 

3.) Like darren said, cut out the sugary drinks. Kool aid is just bad for you, plain and simple. I drink mostly water. Well, mostly water, coffee, or booze, but black coffee might as well be flavorful, caffine-laden water, and I only drink booze at night.  I'm also no paradigm of healthy living, exactly. 

4.) Avoid McDonalds. It's shit, pure and simple. It's horrid for you, it's low grade meat, it's saturated with, well, saturated fat they fry it in, and it has almost no nutritional value. If you want a burger, go to a proper burger joint. It's more expensive, but it tastes way better and isn't nearly as bad for you. Besides, supporting local economy = win. 

5.) Again, for the snacks, snacks themselves are not bad for you but you have to be careful about what you're eating. Lays chips are full of salt and fat. For potato chips, Cape Cod (a new england brand, so maybe not applicable) are about as inoffensive as I've seen - less fatty and not nearly as salty as most, and accordingly they taste much better - but even that's not idea. Again, I recommend fruit for snacks. Good ripe fruit is sweet without being THAT unheallthy, very flavorful, and full of valuable nutrients.

6.) You're probably light headed all the time because you never eat anything.


----------



## darren (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but when you starve yourself, your body goes into a "conservation" mode, where it actually becomes _better_ at converting anything you eat into fat, to store it for later. 

You need to get off your starvation diet and see a doctor ASAP.


----------



## Naren (Jul 18, 2007)

Drew said:


> 1.) Listen to Darren. See a doctor if this is a big deal for you.
> 
> 2.) The fact you started to gain weight right about the time you stopped eating breakfast is, I'm sure, no coincidence. Your body NEEDS breakfast - it provides you energy to get through the day, and kick-starts your metabolism. Even a light breakfast - a lot of the time, I'll grab an english muffin and peanut butter, carbs and protien - is better than nothing. ditto on lunch, starving yourself isn't healthy. Moderate, balanced meals to keep your energy levels up and your metabolism running are.
> 
> ...



 Agreed on all points. +1



darren said:


> I'm not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but when you starve yourself, your body goes into a "conservation" mode, where it actually becomes _better_ at converting anything you eat into fat, to store it for later.
> 
> You need to get off your starvation diet and see a doctor ASAP.



My mom, who is a dietition, always used to tell me about that, but she called it "starvation mode" instead of "conservation mode." She said "When you don't eat, your body thinks it's starving and begins to store everything you have and convert anything you DO eat into fat, because it thinks that's the best way to survive." It's definitely not a way to lose weight. Now, if you want to lose weight, instead of not eating anything at all, you eat, but you eat HEALTHILY. Instead of choosing between eating nothing or eating a meal consisting of Lays potato chips, Kool Aide, McDonalds hamburgers, corn dogs, and chocolate cake, you should instead eat a meal consisting of something like: water, vegetables, fruit, maybe some quality chicken or beef, and so on.


----------



## Rusty_cooley702 (Jul 19, 2007)

thank you guyz fur all ur help no doctor needed
it was hard to crash diet without getting yelled at by my mom anyways so imma stop
im just gonna eat healthy stuff
even though i hate veggies if i make them soggy itll be easier to eat them because theres less taste

i think im going to lean more towards a body building type thing (lots of protein and stuff like that ) weight lifting ,jogging,crunches/sit ups, push ups

but i still have 1 question are oils (olive oil etc) healthy if I use them in small quantities cause my mom cooks with olive oil


----------



## Papa Shank (Jul 19, 2007)

Olive oil is good for you, not the best but it still is a good source of fat.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jul 19, 2007)

Rusty_cooley702 said:


> but i still have 1 question are oils (olive oil etc) healthy if I use them in small quantities cause my mom cooks with olive oil



Olive oil - Better Health Channel.


----------



## Rusty_cooley702 (Jul 20, 2007)

ok thanks 
I just wasnt sure if it was fatty


----------



## darren (Jul 20, 2007)

If you cook your veggies until they're soggy, you're cooking most of the nutrients out of them.

Are you really that clueless, or is this some sort of game?


----------



## Rusty_cooley702 (Jul 20, 2007)

darren said:


> If you cook your veggies until they're soggy, you're cooking most of the nutrients out of them.
> 
> Are you really that clueless, or is this some sort of game?



dude im a 14 yr old c student
what can u expect i dont know this shit yet


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 20, 2007)

If you starve yourself, then your metabolic rate will go into starvation mode. When you then stop dieting like that, you'll put the weight straight back on as your body prepares for the next famine.

Also, more muscle burns more energy. SO I'd basically have breakfast, lunch, dinner. Don't eat junk food, don't eat stuff that is fatty, just have homemade meals. Eat brown rice and pasta, and avoid processed wheats like white bread (and some brown ones which are just white bread made brown) eat lean meat for protein, vegetables vegetables vegetables.

Also learn to cook. You'd surprised at how great food tastes that you've made from scratch, and it's relaxing to do.

Then, just do excercise, running etc to burn energy, and do some light weights to build muscle. At 14 you are endangering your skeleton which is still growing if you lift stuff that is too heavy so be carefull. Then take up a sport that you like 

Basically if you are going to excercise, then you need to eat. If you eat the recommended calories a day over 3 meals, and excercise , drink water, then you'll end up being the weight you want, and you'll end up staying that way as well, instead of crash dieting which will just mean your body puts on weight when you stop. Also remember that muscle is heavier than fat, so it's best to measure weight loss.

And I went out with someone who'd done the no eating thing, and it had basically permanently damaged her metabolism.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 20, 2007)

Rusty_cooley702 said:


> dude im a 14 yr old c student
> what can u expect i dont know this shit yet



You can steam them as well, is also very tasty  Basically best way to find out how long it takes is by occasionally lifting one out and trying it.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 20, 2007)

Another fact:

People who don't eat breakfast are on the whole fatter. 

Having breakdfast kicks your metabolism in, starts it burning energy, and gives you energy to keep going, so have it, even if it is a bowl of fibre cereal (no sugar, skimmed milk. I always had skimmed milk as a kid, and full fat was just too much to drink).

Don't worry too much about weight now, just get into the habit of excercising, cooking your own food, not eating junk food or any of the crap you'll find at the mall, not drinking soft drinks loaded with sugar.

Basically kool aid is loaded wiith sugar. Get rid of it. Orange juice is good, but get the freshly squeezed stuff so you get the pulp as well. Don't buy off the shelf as it's full of sugar.


----------



## Drew (Jul 20, 2007)

Rusty_cooley702 said:


> dude im a 14 yr old c student
> what can u expect i dont know this shit yet



...which is why it's dangerous to go on an extreme diet at your age.  

Sauteeing them with fresh herbs and olive oil is not a bad idea either. Try carrots with either olive oil or a mix of butter and olive oil (for more flavor), with a bit of fresh crushed garlic, some rosemary, a pinch of salt and some fresh ground black pepper, sauteed until tender (alternately, steam them first and then sautee for a few minutes for flavor. It's a pretty awesome side dish. Works well with fresh asparagus too.


----------



## Rusty_cooley702 (Jul 20, 2007)

Drew said:


> ...which is why it's dangerous to go on an extreme diet at your age.
> 
> Sauteeing them with fresh herbs and olive oil is not a bad idea either. Try carrots with either olive oil or a mix of butter and olive oil (for more flavor), with a bit of fresh crushed garlic, some rosemary, a pinch of salt and some fresh ground black pepper, sauteed until tender (alternately, steam them first and then sautee for a few minutes for flavor. It's a pretty awesome side dish. Works well with fresh asparagus too.



whoa dude u seem to know a lot about this shit dude thanks



7 Dying Trees said:


> If you starve yourself, then your metabolic rate will go into starvation mode. When you then stop dieting like that, you'll put the weight straight back on as your body prepares for the next famine.
> 
> Also, more muscle burns more energy. SO I'd basically have breakfast, lunch, dinner. Don't eat junk food, don't eat stuff that is fatty, just have homemade meals. Eat brown rice and pasta, and avoid processed wheats like white bread (and some brown ones which are just white bread made brown) eat lean meat for protein, vegetables vegetables vegetables.
> 
> ...




thanks dude
does breakfest still count if I wake up at around 11 because thats the time i wake up



7 Dying Trees said:


> Another fact:
> 
> People who don't eat breakfast are on the whole fatter.
> 
> ...




well i used to eat a lot of sugar and i barely drank water i used to mostly drink kool aid and shit like that


----------



## greg (Jul 20, 2007)

> well i used to eat a lot of sugar and i barely drank water i used to mostly drink kool aid and shit like that


 
Sugar in kool aid or sodas isn't a particularly good form of carbohydrates, you should just drink water. Plus, if your body is getting enough water it retains less water which could help you lose a few pounds. 



> does breakfest still count if I wake up at around 11 because thats the time i wake up


 
Yes. Even if you just eat a little bit it will kickstart your metabolism and you'll have more energy throughout the day.



> i want to lose weight fast but im only 14 and i cant take those metabolo pills yet


 
Running is fantastic exercise. Go run until you can't possibly run anymore, rest, and then run some more. And drink lots of water. It doesn't matter how much you hate running, if you really want to lose weight I can't think of a better way except maybe swimming.

But yeah dude, you should also eat 4-5 balanced small meals a day


----------



## Rusty_cooley702 (Jul 21, 2007)

greg said:


> Sugar in kool aid or sodas isn't a particularly good form of carbohydrates, you should just drink water. Plus, if your body is getting enough water it retains less water which could help you lose a few pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the advice man
BTW i love running i just cant do it very well


----------



## greg (Jul 21, 2007)

> BTW i love running i just cant do it very well


 
Neither could I at first, but cardio is something you can do every day and it gets easy really really fast. 

Good luck man!


----------



## Drew (Jul 23, 2007)

I love to cook. Like James said, it's relaxing. Also, chicks totally dig a guy who can cook. I eat both better and healthier than I would if I bought prepared food, and I have more and better sex, occasionally in the kitchen when we don't make it upstairs/to the living room. What's not to love?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 23, 2007)

Drew said:


> Also, chicks totally dig a guy who can cook.




But they probably love a guy who can eat a lot better


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 24, 2007)

What would you guys recommend for a beginners weight set? I'd go to a gym, but I'm a misanthrope.


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## tehk (Jul 25, 2007)

Iunno about those Bowflex dumbbells. They feel very cheap, and they only go up to about 50lbs each max (which might not be a bad thing for beginners). However, regardless of weight, the general size would be the same - which could hinder the range of motion for some exercises. Plus, they're pretty expensive.

Just go to the gym .

Just my thoughts.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 25, 2007)

tehk said:


> Just go to the gym .





JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'm a misanthrope.


----------



## darren (Jul 25, 2007)

You don't have to talk to anybody at the gym. That's why iPods were invented.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 25, 2007)

But the very fact they're there annoys me. Exercising in the comfort of my own home is more my style.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 26, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Dude, I've seen a picture of you. That isn't anything!



Meh times 2

Its the inside that counts ... and me has no power anymore... 

Man.. when i was... 15 I bet i had 4 times more energy than now...


----------



## JBroll (Jul 30, 2007)

If you're going to cut down on your food intake *and* try to keep your metabolism going hard enough for a decent amount of energy - so that you actually lose weight, and don't shut down and hoard everything you eat because your body thinks the world has just ended and it needs to preserve every crumb it gets - eat smaller meals throughout the day instead of one big one. I've tried cutting meals because I take too many classes and don't have time, and all it's done is give me a bitching case of acid reflux. Make sure you have enough protein and calcium, take vitamins if you have to (this is not the time to be skimping on food by any stretch, if you must do this then make sure you're getting only the reduced-weight part and not the reduced-essential-things-for-living part), and plan meals the right way. 

Force breakfast down any way you have to, and if you want to start working caffeine into your system it'll both be a mild appetite suppressant (so have it *after* breakfast) and speed your system up more - plus, it's good to know how to make and enjoy good coffee before winding up in college and having nothing better than the powdered stuff - but do not skip breakfast because your body will start thinking it has to shut down and preserve energy.

Have one snack-like thing before you hit lunch - granola or trail mix would be good. Enough to not feel hungry, not so much that you feel full. Have another small one after lunch and before dinner, so that you can cut down on how much you're eating all three times and still have your system going.

For dinner, if you're going to exercise, have something like a bowl of pasta. The energy will help you work out better and you'll be able to stop when your muscles are done - not when you've run out of fuel completely. If not, have a salad and something with enough weight to keep your stomach quiet.

You're just going to wreck yourself if you have any fewer than three meals a day, and 14 is not a good time to be doing that - at 24 you don't need to worry about growing up without health problems and even then it's a bad idea.

Jeff


----------

